# Official Thread: Mavericks vs. Bulls



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

I was oroginally expecting a blow-out... something like 110-87 Mavs but then Dali is back in action...too bad for the Mavs. They probably didn't even practice w/ the expectations of Dali being out! Oh my, are they in for a long evening! Dali will have a TRIPLE DOUBLE by the end of the 3rd quarter!!!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm banking on the dreaded quadruple single form dali


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

*Wait a Minute!*

Are they going to make Dali tie his right arm behind his back to even things out again?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

It would be hilarious, if Bagaric actually played and posted big numbers today. :laugh: 

Too bad he sucks


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Wear em down, wear em down, wear em down...

My team plays Dallas tomorrow. With the way Detroit is playing we don't stand a chance, but you guys can certainly help us by playing them tough and making them work hard.


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*We lose and extend the losing streak.*

The next bulls win will not happen this week.  
Bulls 82 Dallas 109 
Leading scores

Yell scores 25 

Nash scores 35

Boards

Yell 10

Dirk 14


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I would venture to say...*

this game thread will have the least number of posts.....well, the least number of posts with true feelings of how this game is going....THIS is the blow out I was expecting...

Mavs110

Bulls 87


Poor Dali...how does he look himself in the mirror...or how COULD he when he cashes his checks???


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: I would venture to say...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> this game thread will have the least number of posts.....well, the least number of posts with true feelings of how this game is going....THIS is the blow out I was expecting...
> 
> Mavs110
> ...


Hey it never stopped Oak or E-robbery now did it. :no: :laugh:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: I would venture to say...*



> Originally posted by <b>Nobull1</b>!
> 
> Hey it never stopped Oak or E-robbery now did it. :no: :laugh:


I'm sure there are a few more we are overlooking since we had MJ for so long.....there were probably QUITE a few slugs....in our past. But this IS a game thread, so I will not elaborate further....GO BULLS!!! beat hell outta dallas but save some for the nets tomorrow!!! :laugh:


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Bulls 50
Mavericks 126

A total blowout with Tyson getting tee up two times and the shaft. Bradley will school Curry and Dirk will show Tyson why he should stay in school.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*same story as wednesday night...*



> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Bulls 50
> Mavericks 126
> 
> A total blowout with Tyson getting tee up two times and the shaft. Bradley will school Curry and Dirk will show Tyson why he should stay in school.


these guys ARE shooters..this will NOT be pretty..chandler and curry both..start out 0-2 freethrows....hahahaha.....bricks by the bulls...swish for the mavs...chandler acts like a 10 year old as he scoffs off the floor and sits pretty early....geez....:upset:


5:00 gone in the first....hahaha..Dallas 16-6:laugh:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Seriously, if you don't hit free throws, you won't be in the game. We should have 4 extra pts up on the board.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*WOW Eddie Curry!!*

10pts..5 rebs and a block shot in the first 9 minutes of the game???


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, Curry looks great. 

Though we can't go through this back and forth scoring contest with dallas. We won't be able to keep it up.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Tyson Chandler is a punk!*

Man, this guy cannot find his butt with both hands! Cannot shoot freethrows....cannot score...cannot do squat...he is right where he NEEDS to be...on the bench....this starting five looks a LOT better...jay, jalen, trent, donyell and curry... yeah man!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*My predicition*

Dallas- 108
Chicago- 68


Somewhere, MJ and Pippen will be smiling :yes:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Not sure what happened....*

eddie goes out and tyson comes in...lead goes from 5 to 14!!!

Fizer is a poor excuse for a handful of wastematter!!! Almost all of his shots fall SHORT of the basket...and he was PRACTICALLY UNDERNEATH IT!!! Tell me I am seeing things???? Fizer and Tyson need to go somewhere....out of the arena, please...end of 1st qtr....34-20....(Curry has 10 of those...lol)


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Hey......*

If someone doesn't mind................
Please keep us informed of the game......I don't have cable yet(will whenever we get done remodeling the basement)

It would be very much appreciated.


GO BULLS!:rbanana:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

From a 5 pt lead to a 14 pt lead.

Uh oh! Here comes Fizer, lets watch him go 2-8 again today.

We better see Curry startin the 2nd.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

they got a run on us. 

Curry looks strong.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Hey......*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> If someone doesn't mind................
> Please keep us informed of the game......I don't have cable yet(will whenever we get done remodeling the basement)
> 
> ...


Vintage! Welcome to the board!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

they are killing us with threes


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Poor shooting team such as the Bulls*

will never stay competitive against this group......they are far better than anything in the east!

starting five for bulls in 2nd qtr:

crawford
hassell
marshall
fizer 
rose

why is hassell playing so much???


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

here is crawfords chance to shine if he has it in him. Jay will got no points but had four assisits. We are down by 11 34-23.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*36-23 Mavs*

Marshall fouled and poked in the eyes...time out....full for injury..he has to shoot the freethrows or he cannot finish the game....uh oh...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

poor shooting? 46% tonight so far

we are 0-4 in fts and they are 6-7 plus all those threes!!!


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

Man, I don't even want to know and look at the scores.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Is it on Radio Anywhere for Free?*

I am at Work


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*I dont mean to sound angry....*

but Id be happy trading Fizer for McDonald 2 Egg McMuffins for $ 2.22 deals............................mmmm......McMuffins....


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Marshall makes em both...(could've used those against toronto, eh?)*

Baxter in for marshall....36-25

baxter goes inside...SCORES!! 36-27


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

crawford has two quick fouls! 36-25 dallas (for vintage!)


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Who is guarding Curry? 10 pts and 5 boards in the 2nd is nice.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Baxter! Here comes the rook!!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Wow....*

Curry
5/7
10 points
5 Rebounds



Someones been taking their vitamins :grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Who is guarding Curry? 10 pts and 5 boards in the 2nd is nice.


I think it is. Only one foul


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry has yet to come in the 2nd quarter. Way to take the energy out of em Cartwright.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> crawford has two quick fouls! 36-25 dallas (for vintage!)



Thanks  It bites not being able to see the games yet......


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Rose cannot guard finley*

Fizer cannot handle a pass from jamal...turnover....41-29 Mavs..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bradley has three blocked shots


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*45-29*

no comment...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't get Cartwright's rotation patterns... they are getting to be almost as bad as Floyds.

Maybe he doesn't want our kids to get a big ego, but when Curry is hot, I just don't get not feeding him... he's a beast. BTW, Kwame and Brendan look really good for the Wiz, I'm majorly impressed.

Man, I wish we could have Kwame over Chandler.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Rose cannot guard finley*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> Fizer cannot handle a pass from jamal...turnover....41-29 Mavs..



Like I said before............that 2 McMuffin/Fizer deal sounds pretty good to me...................If they threw in an OJ, Id take it right away :yes:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Carwright is makin some dumb moves. Curry was our hot hand, and you replace him with fizer? JESUS CHRIST!!!!!

Get fizer out of there... he hasnt done crap to earn PT!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*48-29 Mavs.......Anyone ever notice....*

when crawford shoots....he "pushes"(no way looks like a smooth action) the ball outta his hands..? watch him...there is a slight "hitch" in his motion when shooting...

foul on fizer(so what else is he good for?)....

AHEM....all you Cartwright backers....wanna tell me WHY Curry is on the bench and HAS been there for the last 9 minutes??? he had 10 pts and 5 rebs and a block in the first 9 minutes of the game....tell me???


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Fizer needs to be put on the end of the goddamn freaking bench. His *** doesn't deserve any minute period. Bill is being a freaking bonehead for playing Fizer extensive minutes and benching Chandler and Curry. I think we're all being hard on Curry but Chandler hasn't show any improvement on his game. His offensive game is zero and he still lacks the fundamental of blocking out and shooting the goddamn free throw.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Man, I wish we could have Kwame over Chandler.




Well, we could have......the question is, was Kwame worth Brand and Crawford?

At the time it wasnt, we were banking on Crawford to be our PG of the future. Chandler is going to be a better, bigger, more athletic, less injured version of Camby. Camby was good defender and rebounder and a decent scorer(most came off cleanups).

When we start to get things rolling, we will have Curry, Rose, Williams, Marshall as our scorers. Crawford, Hassell as shooters. We will have plenty of points when everything is said and done. What we will need is a defensive nightmare waitin back there....Chandler is better than Kwame in that department IMO.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Whatever happened to Crawford's sweet J?

Man this is so frustrating... I hate this.

46-29 Mavs

I wouldn't be surprised if curry is out of it when he comes back in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fizer is 0-3 this game. Counting the last game he is 2-10 the last game and a half


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Baxter just gets the last two rebounds on the last two trips...*

....cartwright brings back tyson and replaces baxter??? come on bill?????


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cant judge that on what they are doing now. Brand is a different type of player than chandler. Besides the jury is still on on tyson. give him a couple of more years. But if you say based on what they are doing now then yes thats true. But that might not be true in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*NOW WAIT A MINUTE.*

Blasting Chandler?
Hes 2 years removed from HS. Hes trying to play one of the hardest position a HS jumpee can play..........the post.

Did anyone actually think Curry and Chandler were ready for the big time this year? That they'd be consistent? Rome wasnt built overnite......look at how long it took Jermaine O'Neal to break through.

Magic doesnt happen overnite...........we shouldn't expect it either.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

It's over.... I don't see us coming back from this. 51-33

U can't contend with the Mav's offense.

Curry is out of it, he aint playin the same now.

Put Fizer on the IR.... see ya later


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> But that might not be true in 2 or 3 years.



Thats the trick when building around potential.........


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

baxer two points three rebounds and one tech in five minutes.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Jalen Rose needs an attitude adjustment...*

the last two times he has gotten the rebound, he brings the ball up the length of the court....and either shot it, or in this case committed an offensive foul....I do not like the way he is playing..he will NOT pass the ball the jay will....54-33 Mavs...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the trick when building around potential.........


I know


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*NVE*

7 points in 3 minutes............ouch


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*2:19 left in the half...*

56-36 Mavs and going to the line...

tyson chandler is out of control...he is just winding up and SWINGING his hands at the guys from dallas who are trying to get the rebound....he needs to sit...I mean for awhile...he has no business starting...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: NOW WAIT A MINUTE.*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Blasting Chandler?
> Hes 2 years removed from HS. Hes trying to play one of the hardest position a HS jumpee can play..........the post.
> 
> ...


IF SOMEONE ELSE IS OBVIOUSLY PLAYING BETTER THAN CHANDLER, in my opinion....CHANDLER SHOULD SIT DOWN!! why have him in there if he is not affective and Baxter is???...or marshall???


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Good move Bill*

tyson out....baxter in....next time down court..baxter gets the rebound...hmmmmm

Baxter scores!! 60-40 mavs....


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: NOW WAIT A MINUTE.*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> IF SOMEONE ELSE IS OBVIOUSLY PLAYING BETTER THAN CHANDLER, in my opinion....CHANDLER SHOULD SIT DOWN!! why have him in there if he is not affective and Baxter is???...or marshall???



Please.........tell me in my post where I said play Chandler more, and Marshall,Baxter less....

Please tell me where I said they werent as effective as Chandler..


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*62-42 halftime*

yuck!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i am not trying to start anything but:

Fizer 6 min. 0-3 1 reb. 1 foul 1 t/o

Baxter 7 minutes 2-3 5 rebounds. 1 t/o 1 tech. 4 points. 

E rob gave us five minutes of nothing.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Oh no doubt...*

was Baxter a helluva pick. Kudos to Krause on that one....I thought he was nuts at the time, I didnt see how Baxer could work out in the NBA(hes not 6'8"). But, Krause made a great decision. With Baxter working out so well.............lets give Fizer the ol' heave ho'


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Cartwright not the right man.....neither is Rose.*

I can sit here and watch what little "flow" there is to the Bulls offense. When Cartwright is right there and cannot see it, is baffling to me. He has done this more than not; when certain players are HOT, he takes them out and leaves them out for long periods of time. Curry has had it done to him more than once this season. When he has sat for a long time and is finally put back in, he is NOT the same. Chandler is acting like a 10 year old. What is his problem??? One time tonight, he scoffed off the floor shuffling his feet like a little kid...and I mean a LITTLE KID!! not his present age! He doesn't seem to do anything right on the court. AND HE IS STARTING??? 

another thing....Rose, is beginning to look more and more like Ron Mercer to me. And I mean JUST since Jay has been starting. They might say there is nothing going on, but, I say something is. Chandler, Fizer and Rose, just to name the main ones, are NOT the same...something is up.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> Fizer 6 min. 0-3 1 reb. 1 foul 1 t/o


Just outa curiousity.........I wonder if Spud Webb, or Muggsy Bouges (sp?) for that matter, averaged more rpg than Fizer.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*you are not starting...you are contributing!*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> i am not trying to start anything but:
> 
> Fizer 6 min. 0-3 1 reb. 1 foul 1 t/o
> ...


This has been one of my grumblings since I saw baxter in preseason...this guy could be a monster I think! He showed fizer up then too and would do it now if given the opportunity...:upset: 

wonder if marshall is hurt that bad not to have returned??? I say the bulls barely get 80 points....anyone??? lol


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Halftime warmups!!!*

Bulls STILL clanging two outta three shots off the rim!!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Halftime warmups!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> Bulls STILL clanging two outta three shots off the rim!!!


At least they are consistent, and to think people were upset by no consistancy....doubters...:laugh:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Halftime warmups!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> At least they are consistent:laugh:


Believe me, THAT consistency has been here for nearly 5 years!~:grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is playing a good game!! He has to score in this one. Other wise he would get the other players involved. 

Williams is still going through shooting woes!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: you are not starting...you are contributing!*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> This has been one of my grumblings since I saw baxter in preseason...this guy could be a monster I think! He showed fizer up then too and would do it now if given the opportunity...:upset:
> ...


Marshall has played hurt the last three games anyway. I dont know how serious his eye injury is.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Tom Dore may be right!*

why are chandler and curry "hammering" shawn bradley??? there was not excuse for that hammer job curry just put on him!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

chandler hits a ft!

 :clap:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Tyson commits his FOURTH foul....*

and goes over to sit down BEFORE the buzzer even went off indicating the bulls would make a change!! lol...i would have laughed if the refs would not have let the bulls put marshall in!! 69-43....wow!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*TIME OUT....72-43*

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*76-47???*

Ain't this fun?:grinning: got it under 30!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Baxter!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I can hear the BOO BIRDS!!!(in my living room!!!)*

82-49 mavs!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*2:48 left in the 3rd....84-57 Mavs...*

Baxter....10 pts 7 rebs in 12 minutes??? R U kidding me??/ lol:grinning:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*1-3 for the night...what a guy, eh?*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> chandler hits a ft!
> 
> :clap:


least now Jay Will can breathe sigh of relief.....he's not the only one...I wish Bill would start Baxter next game...this kid is a monster!!! (Did I say that?) lol


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*93-64 after 3 qtrs!!!*

...yep, I think they just changed the names on the back of that number 5 jersey... think back....just last year...jalen is a better player most of the time....and when he FIRST got here seemed to make the others around him better...but lately, he is just a shooter and ball hog...JUST LIKE MERCER. just my 2cents worth.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*FIZER!!!!*

WAS RIGHT UNDERNEATH THE BASKET AND MISSED THE RIM COMPLETELY!!! geez louise..he is pathetic!!!


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

BamaBull, I think you need a break from these Bulls game because it looks like you're about to have a heart attack after every Bulls game. Take my advice and take it easy on yourself.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*The 3rd team for the mavs....*

Could beat our team! 99-64....bulls have not scored in the first three minutes of the 4th qtr...:laugh:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hey Tri...if 4 years haven't done it...*



> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> BamaBull, I think you need a break from these Bulls game because it looks like you're about to have a heart attack after every Bulls game. Take my advice and take it easy on yourself.


trust me, I will make it thru this year..but thanks for your concern...just trying to help out those who do not have the luxury of nba league pass....


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*8:00 left in the 4th...Bulls still have not scored in this qtr...*

YEAH...HERE COMES DALI!!! 102-64


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*8-20 freethrow shooting by the Bulls*

fizer plunks two off the rim....gee this guy is great, eh?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*6:50 left...still no score by bulls*

fizer missed a layup and fouled....makes 1-2....Bulls are 9-22 freethrow shooting!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

DIdn't watch the second half till now because I did not want to get frustrated over this crap, but It looks like Baxter played very well. Think he can take over for Fizer (he does not deserve PT)


I swear if Carwright plays big minutes for Fizer against NJ, we will know who needs to change his gameplan.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*FIRST FG of the qtr at 5:50 left...*

106-69!!!

Bulls now 10-24 freethrow shooting...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I THINK....we know that already...?*



> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> DIdn't watch the second half till now because I did not want to get frustrated over this crap, but It looks like Baxter played very well. Think he can take over for Fizer (he does not deserve PT)
> 
> 
> I swear if Carwright plays big minutes for Fizer against NJ, we will know who needs to change his gameplan.


maybe?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

BAGARIC!!!! WITH THE HOOK!!!!


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Dali with a steal


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

4:39 CHI - D. Bagaric makes a 9-foot hook shot in the lane. Assist: F. Hoiberg 
4:54 CHI - D. Bagaric steals the ball from A. Johnson 
5:07 CHI - F. Hoiberg makes shot. Assist: D. Bagaric 

We're saved! Hoiberg and Bageric, our two stars of the future.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Dali's playing better than Chandler


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Damn, Nash shoulda played more. He coulda got my Fantasy team so many pts!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Thank God under a minute*

110-82....Mavs will be shooting two..another dali of a foul! Fizer missed another layup about two foot away from the basket...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*yeah, i have nowitzki!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Damn, Nash shoulda played more. He coulda got my Fantasy team so many pts!!!


think he got a double double...not sure..


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hey...HOIBERG is a solid role player...we need a couple more like him...*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 4:39 CHI - D. Bagaric makes a 9-foot hook shot in the lane. Assist: F. Hoiberg
> 4:54 CHI - D. Bagaric steals the ball from A. Johnson
> 5:07 CHI - F. Hoiberg makes shot. Assist: D. Bagaric
> ...


and a couple less of fizer and chandler's playing!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter is terrific.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*114-87 Final!!!*

BULLS LOSE!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: yeah, i have nowitzki!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> think he got a double double...not sure..


LOL, bring on the pts.

Bagaric just moved past Fizer. Fizer is officially the worst player on this team.

Fizer:

1-8 FG
1-4 FT

Bulls set new record low for Free Throw shooting.

Go home BULLS!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

My lord, these guys are still awful.

Shawn Bradley had 8 points, 11 boards, and *8 BLOCKS!*. 

Curry started 5-7 and finished 0-8 shooting. At least he's been pulling down boards the last couple of games.

Chandler... yuck. I'm not going there.

Fizer and ERob have been putrid.

I'd like to say something good about Baxter, but I still want to see him playing with the game on the line. At least he's producing.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry started hot...... then Cartwright took him out for around 8 or 9 minutes.


Here are some stats for our boy Fizer.

FG (All Games):

12-41 FG

Which is a beautiful 29%!!!! Boy, he deserves the playing time. Carwright gets on Curry and Chander when Fizer is playing worse. Defensively and offensively. It's GREAT!!!! 

Good ol Sarcasm....


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> My lord, these guys are still awful.
> 
> Shawn Bradley had 8 points, 11 boards, and *8 BLOCKS!*.
> ...


You just get the feeling that somewhere out there, Tim Floyd is chuckling quietly to himself...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I got that feeling that Floyd is NOT the only one!*



> Originally posted by <b>Peter Vescey</b>!
> 
> 
> You just get the feeling that somewhere out there, Tim Floyd is chuckling quietly to himself...


Can you say, MJ, Scottie..Dennis, T-Mac, Mercer, Brad Miller, Ron Artest...El Amin...lol


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Going to bed guys....*

Hope those of u who could not see or hear this game thank your lucky stars...ahem..I mean, got something out of our game time posts!~


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Game thread for the Nets...*

Someone start the thread for tomorrows loss....I mean game against the Nets at the united center...lol I don't wanna! lol

I am all out tonight, as it was a real thriller how this one was gonna end!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Going to bed guys....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> Hope those of u who could not see or hear this game thank you lucky stars...ahem..I mean, got something out of our game time posts!~



...and it doesn't get any better tomorrow night against the Nets. Nice schedule. Dallas leads the league in point differential at 11.5ppg. New Jersey is third in the league with a differential of 9.6ppg. Including tomorrow's Nets game the Bulls have faced off against playoff teams in 6 of their first seven games.

After the New Jersey game the Bulls are on the road for ten of their next twelve games! Who made up this schedule?

Meanwhile teams like Detroit have played teams like the Knicks, the Grizz, the Clippers, the Suns, the Jazz and the Nuggets. That's five lotto teams out of their first six games. Again I ask, who made up this schedule?









So, this is the guy! He looks like a Celtics fan to me!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

You have to take the good with the bad. There is a reason the Bulls have finished better after the All Star break the past couple years.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*My take....*

These are growing pains.....we all knew we'd be going through these when we drafted Curry, acquired Chandler, drafted Jay, etc.

We started out 2-0. But then slipped to 0-4. The thing about playing young players is that they wont be consistent on a night to night basis. Thats part of maturity, growing up, and experience. Does this loss hurt? Yes. No one is trying to argue that. But life moves on. Hopefully these kids(and they are kids- even though they are older than me) can forget it and move on. You learn from your mistakes. The only way to succeed in life is to keep trying, and if you think the Bulls are ready to throw in he towel, then you are deeply mistaken.

Something does need to change.........our rotation. Curry started out great, then sat until he cooled off. BC must have a reason for it, unfortunety all we can do is speculate. There is a reason he is a coach and we aren't. Its easy to point out the things he did wrong(as far as rotation goes) from our seats.....as this isn't our job. People always have suggestions for other people, but don't know whats really going on. We dont know how practices are going. Somewhere, BC must have confidence in Fizer. Again, all we can do is speculate.

Curry showed improvement from the last game. Cartwright must have gotten something across him. Hopefully he can keep it up, but remember he is only 19. He should be a Soph. in college, hanging out with friends. Instead, he is learning the ropes to being a Center in the NBA. No one said it was easy. 

Sure, its easy to say things such as the rotation are wrong now. But no one was complaining when we went 2-0. A lot of things went wrong tonite in the game. The players know that. The fact that they got supportive fans makes it easier for them to put this game in the past, and treat each game as a new start. Some say Bulls fans are nuts, crazy if you will......maybe we are to a certain degree, but I think its just an extreme amount of team pride and loyalty.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Going to bed guys....*



> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> After the New Jersey game the Bulls are on the road for ten of their next twelve games! Who made up this schedule?
> 
> Meanwhile teams like Detroit have played teams like the Knicks, the Grizz, the Clippers, the Suns, the Jazz and the Nuggets. That's five lotto teams out of their first six games. Again I ask, who made up this schedule?


The Bulls schedule is predicated on the fact that they must play AROUND the circus that inhabits the UC in November...

This in turn affects when they HAVE to get their Western road trip in...

...Which affects when those teams can be available to come to Chicago...

It's trickle down...


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

*rant*

Okay, let me make a disclaimer before I begin. I am not able to watch these games, and on a night like tonight when I have many social engagements, I can't catch an internet broadcast either. So I base my opinions of the game off of what I read on this board and the box score. This can give one a rather skewed picture of what we are actually seeing. I just want to reiterate some things that I've been hearing, to make sure that I have all of this right.

1) Bill Cartwright is a terrible awful coach who can't make a rotation work. Lets see, what does he have to work with. He's got two rookie point guards (JC essentially a rookie), a second year 2 guard who's one dimentional, Jalen Rose who seems to be showing some lack of hustle and questionable leadership, then there are the two kids down low. What more can we say about them. Curry looks like he's itching for a break-out game, but being held out of the game is breaking his rythm. Why is he getting pulled out? Because his shift is over in this 10 man rotation. Curry is here to work the 9 to 5, and he's getting off at lunch. Something ain't right. And then we look at Chandler, scuffing his feet as he walks to the bench was how it's been described. This is a kid, and we can all see it plain as day. but you know what, so is Shaq, but he still manages to be one of the most dominant big men ever. I think you can be a kid at heart, but you've got to learn to control your emotions, and right now Tyson only seems to know how to play one way. Mad. It may work well in street ball, but in the NBA, that's going to get you in trouble. Until he learns to control himself phsyically and mentally he's going to be in for a rough ride. Pulled up by his amazing athleticism and physical ability, pulled down by his lack of discipline and experience. But hey, this is how kids get developed.

Have I mentioned J Will yet? Well, from what I've heard he can't shoot worth a lick, and most of the great dunk stories I've heard about him relate his great daringness in going against biggies for the jam, but him never finishing. Is this true? I think JWill's problems are with him thinking too much. He's being asked to learn a lot. I think he needs one full off-season to really study this offense and to pour over some tape of his play. He'll make the necessary adjustments and come out a much better player. That's one thing you can count on with JWill, and I believe that's why MJ said that he would have drafted JWIll number one in the draft two years ago over Curry, Chan, and Brown. Or maybe that's just hyperbole .

Anyway, I can see know that my sig is going to be the ball and chain that I carry around this season. It's beginning to look increasingly clear to me that we're not going to come close to making it to the playoffs, which considering the weak east is pretty pathetic. Watching Memphis tonight I realized that bottom rung West teams far outmatch us, and most of the other East Coast teams. Although I must say that the Wizards sure are coming on strong. The addition of Stack was brilliant. I tip my cap to MJ IF he can get him to resign. After all, that's what this trade was all about. Chances are MJ will be back in his box seat smoking cubans this time next year (if they're winning of course).

All in all, I see dread, and disappointment. How high our expectations were. And here we are, a lottery bound team after just two weeks. Woe is we. Although I've heard there's this great kid called Lebron something. Hum, maybe we could get the balls to bounce our way... 

SuS


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

So I'm guessing you're 3 year plan is out the door? :|


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

OK, my take on the game and the current state of the Bulls. The game tonight was pathetic. Plain pathetic. Doesn't bode well for the coming road trip. I think once again we're going to have a tough November.

The only bright spot tonight were Curry, early in the game, and Baxter. Curry showed he has the athletic tools to become a very good center in the east. When will it happen? Probably two years from now. He is still clueless on a lot of play and I don't really blame him for it. It would be unrealistic to ask a 19-year old too much too soon. Sure, Kwame is looking good in Washington but that's not a reason to slam Curry. Personally, I don't mind BC being tough with the minutes he gives the kids. He wants to teach them good habits and now is the time to do it. 

Baxter, i think, is very good. Unlike Curry and Chandler, he understands the game. He's a great finisher and he has earned the respect by working his heart out. No doubt in my mind, Krause should trade Fizer, if there is still a market for him. Jamal and Marcus for Miller, Sczerbiak or Thomas would suit me just fine. We need to make a trade soon and take our losses right now. Having someone new join the team is also going to require making adjustments. Let's make these changes now and get a base for this team working together ASAP.

Jay Williams is a mental case right now. He has completely lost his shot and you can tell he's trying not to shoot. I appreciate that he wants to run the offense but sometimes, you need a little boost from your pg. Look at Nash tonight. I hope Williams does not let it affect him tonight cause he still seems to have all the tools (I hope he's got a jumper deep inside.)

Anyway, another long season seems in front of us. We are headed for the lottery again.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> So I'm guessing you're 3 year plan is out the door? :|


Why are you asking me? I can only outline the plan; I can't actually make it happen. That's up to the Bulls. I think it is entirely possible with our roster. Whether or not it happens we'll have to see. That's why it's fun making predictions.

Anyway, I want to see more from Rose. Why wasn't he at the Berto Center this summer? He's on a new team, with new teammates, he should be trying to get as much face time with them as possible. I don't care if he's a made man with his max contract. Jordan dedicated his summers to training with Scotty and Harper. I'd like to see Rose doing the same thing. If he's honest about really wanting it then he's got to be willing to make sacrifices. Besides, being a gym rat will keep him off the streets at night when the likely hood of grand theft auto at gun point runs much higher.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Can people please be reasonable?

By showing how BAD a team is on any given night, it doesn't show how the SEASON will be. 

The Celtics looked pretty horrible until lately. The Wizards weren't looking too great, either. The Suns still look horrible but I am optimistic on their playoff chances this year. The Lakers are MUCH MUCH worse than they were last year when they were without Shaq for a few games, but I'd probably still put my finger on them for the Western Conference championship series, if not the Finals and a fourth trophy.

Let's not come to hasty conclusions about the Bulls. Getting blown out by an offensively talented team like the Celtics isn't horrible. Getting blown out by Dallas, the hottest team in the NBA, is also no huge shame.

I think it's more important to look at specific problems and then analyze them to see if they are more long term or short term. Rose being in an offensive funk is not a long term problem. Curry having no ability to rebound IS. Inconsistent play from Marshall isn't a long term problem. Jay Williams' ability to run a team IS.

Let's talk in terms of issues instead of casting broad generalizations over our Bulls, whimsical and based on a few glimpses of growing pains.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> You have to take the good with the bad. There is a reason the Bulls have finished better after the All Star break the past couple years.


Your right. This year it should be the same.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

no LSF. Williams is having problems right now but that doesn't mean he wont work them soon. My guess the offense and just the fact that this is the nba has him overwhelmed. He could be nervous. That should pass. And Marshall is playing hurt the last two games. He isn't giving us the same effort that he did the first four games. Truth is if we had hit our fts, we could very well be 4-2 now instead of 2-4 but we didnt. Then there would be no need to say has the three years failed. Sure some of us are disappointed but like BCH told you guys over there, the sky is not falling yet! But look at them clouds!! 

I predicted 32 wins and i still see that. Players should work through their problems. Some wont


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

Showtyme: I'm all for discussing issues as much as the next man but why not discuss impressions about the team too? I personally was not sure what to expect from the Bulls after the Celtics win (coukd we be talking 40 wins?) but after seeing the last two games I see a lot of the patterns we saw in the last two seasons. Our players are young, confused and raw. The core of the team is not used to playing with each other. And we're getting trampled over by teams. This leads me to feel we'll be lottery again! Why not discuss this (besides speaking about issues)?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

laso many of us knew we woulkd be lottery bound anyway. LAC had 31 wins a couple of years ago and got the #2 pick!!! 

We will win more than 21 games. some players are struggling.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

I was thinking 30 wins myself before the season. But after wins to Boston and Charlotte, I started thinking that we might really not be that far from an average team in the east. Now I still think we'll be a bad team in the east.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>laso</b>!
> I was thinking 30 wins myself before the season. But after wins to Boston and Charlotte, I started thinking that we might really not be that far from an average team in the east. Now I still think we'll be a bad team in the east.


You make a good point. A lot of people started to get very excited about the first 2 wins, and there are going to be nights where that happens, which is why people were predicting 30 wins rather than 20 wins. It is just going to take time. Unless Krause makes a deal for some ending contracts, this is the Bulls team for the foreseeable future, minus the draft pick for next season, and maybe another MLE signing.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

It's not that it's not worth discussing, laso. Everyone is entitled to speculate.

I just think that speculation based PURELY with what we see in a loss (or what we see in a win) isn't accurate. 

I'm not some kind of basketball genius by any means, but let's do a more careful analysis. We have the luck to see two games against Boston with similar lineups within a week of each other. This makes for very good comparison.

After the first game, we say, the Bulls are competitive! To win AT Boston is no easy feat for a cellar-dweller. After the second loss, a blow out to the Celtics at home, we say, the Bulls are a lottery team, and probably closer to the last few teams in the league than to just barely missing the playoffs. 

Many people attack our free throw shooting in the second game. But consider that in the first game against Boston, we shot 60%; in the second, 59.5%. 

We can say, Jalen had a crappy performance against Boston, and when our best player doesn't show up on offense, we're doomed. But in the first game, he was 7 for 18, 4 boards, 3 turnovers for 21 pts and 12 assists. In the second game, he was 3 for 14, 6 boards, 3 TO and 2 assists for 10 points. Rose shot slightly better in the first game and racked up more assists, but that's mostly because his teammates were missing easy shots from his passes in the second game. It's not really Rose's fault.

We can say, our offense just sputtered. The second game was a pitiful performance, shooting 30% from the field and 7.1% from the arc, 1 for 14 shooting treys. 

We can say, Marshall was hurt in the second game, and contributed more signficantly in the first. 

We can say, Blount was out in the second game, and Curry didn't make up for a lot of the boards and defense that Blount brings to the C.

We can say a bunch of things, but in reality, I'm not going to take a glance at their record and say that they belong in the bottom of the lottery, or even the lottery itself. I'm not going to let one horrible game make me forget about one GREAT one.

Every team has horrible games. It's just a matter of seeing whether or not the team is likely to play that way or a different, more successful way.

That's why I think a lot of the predictions based on these few games are unfounded. Teams occasionally fall apart, even for stretches in the season. Last year, Toronto went through a period of three weeks when the team lost seventeen out of eighteen games.  And that was BEFORE they lost Carter. 

Other teams have gone on long losing skids as well... did that mean that we could deem them as lacking the capacity to reach playoffs, to turn around the year? No one did, and rightfully so.

If you liked the Bulls before the season because you liked what you saw on the team, and you believed that they stood a chance against the rest of the league this year because of players, coaching, and chemistry, then why should a few wins/losses discourage that thinking?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> It's not that it's not worth discussing, laso. Everyone is entitled to speculate.
> 
> Other teams have gone on long losing skids as well... did that mean that we could deem them as lacking the capacity to reach playoffs, to turn around the year? No one did, and rightfully so.


Its like I tell my friends..."The difference between a good team and a great team is the ability to recover after a loss."



> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> If you liked the Bulls before the season because you liked what you saw on the team, and you believed that they stood a chance against the rest of the league this year because of players, coaching, and chemistry, then why should a few wins/losses discourage that thinking?


I agree 100%. Everyone thats a Bulls fan was excited about the upcoming season....there was talk about the playoffs, even though it seems unlikely.

I predicted the Bulls would win 30 games this year. As of now, the Bulls are on pace to win 27. Lets also not forget the first month for the Bulls is absolute hell. New Orleans, Boston, Dallas, Nw Jersey, Sacramento, LA Lakers.

Thats a very tough first month.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Showtyme, you should be a lawyer, as your great reply made me say "yes, he is right on all counts". 

Persuasive, very persuasive.


----------

